# Timothy Pellets for rabbits ok for Leopard?



## Jhwells46 (May 14, 2014)

So I went in search of Mazuri at the local PetCo, only to be yet again disappointed. I picked up some ZooMed Grassland Tortoise pellets, but moseyed over to the rabbit section for kicks and giggles, and found this stuff. It's all natural and the only ingredients are sun-cured Timothy hay and Alfalfa hay. The protein content is much lower than both the Mazuri and ZooMed pellets, and has higher fiber content. What do you guys think?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2014)

If you can get your tortoise to eat it, it would be ok. The Zoo Med is a good choice also. I was given a few jars of Zoo Med, and I fed it to my baby tortoises. I would soak it until it was all loose and absorbed, then mixed it in with the greens. They ate it all.


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 14, 2014)

She seems interested in it, but still turned her nose up at it. I can usually trick her into eating just about anything if I chop up her greens finely. Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## DeanS (May 14, 2014)

You can usually get fresh hay, as well as Mazuri (though I'm not a fan of the new formula) at your local hay and feed...


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 14, 2014)

DeanS said:


> You can usually get fresh hay, as well as Mazuri (though I'm not a fan of the new formula) at your local hay and feed...


She's a yearling and won't eat any fresh hay as of yet. But I read several people's posts about the new Mazuri formula, and that's the only one they had there. She seemed interested in the bunny food and ZooMed stuff but has already eaten her body weight in greens today.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2014)

"All Natural" is a very broad definition. It doesn't necessarily mean what most people think it does.

There are multiple ways to measure protein and the listed results can be misleading.

I think that product will work fin as part of a varied diet. I would soak a cube and then mix up a small portion of the mush with the greens for the day. Doing this will add fiber to your tortoises diet. Starting with small amounts will allow your tortoise to get used to it.


----------



## susb8383 (Apr 23, 2017)

What about the timothy pellets sold by Exotic Nutrition (also on Amazon)? It's just sun cured timothy hay made into pellets; nothing else added. I see comments where people say they've mixed them with water and made mush that their torts loved.


----------



## tortoisenana (Dec 14, 2019)

How do you cut the hay in little pieces?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> How do you cut the hay in little pieces?


Very young tortoises don't eat hay. Once they get to be adolescents they will start picking at it, and at that size, the hay doesn't need to be cut up.
Also, not all species of tortoise eat hay. What species are you talking about?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> How do you cut the hay in little pieces?



Take a handful or two or three and slightly moisten, maybe soak for a few minutes in warm water. Give it a few shakes, then take your kitchen scissors and snip it up. I used to put a few handfuls in a large tupperware container, soak, drain, then snip snip snip away in the container. It’s all contained, not too messy, then feed. (I’m not sure what kind of tort you have, so maybe not a heavy grass/hay eater).


----------



## tortoisenana (Dec 15, 2019)

I have 4 sulcatas.A 22 lb, 18 lb, 8 lb, and 4 lb.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 15, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> I have 4 sulcatas.A 22 lb, 18 lb, 8 lb, and 4 lb.



You shouldn't have to cut the hay up for Sullys that size/weight. Make a small pile of hay and place other things you are feeding on top of the loose hay. Weeds, flowers, etc. they soon learn that the hay is food too.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 30, 2019)

susb8383 said:


> What about the timothy pellets sold by Exotic Nutrition (also on Amazon)? It's just sun cured timothy hay made into pellets; nothing else added. I see comments where people say they've mixed them with water and made mush that their torts loved.


I think they are safe to use as part of a varied diet. I use orchard grass pellets, and my sulcata seems to love them


----------



## JaySparks (Dec 30, 2019)

I prefer mazuri


----------

